# COM Schnittstelle in Java programmieren



## lazibozo53 (7. Jan 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren, ob es möglich ist eine COM Schnittstelle, welche von einem Tool angeboten wird auf Basis von Java zu programmieren. Hat jmd erfahrungen damit?

danke und lg


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Jan 2014)

Moin,



lazibozo53 hat gesagt.:


> mich würde interessieren, ob es möglich ist eine COM Schnittstelle, welche von einem Tool angeboten wird auf Basis von Java zu programmieren. Hat jmd erfahrungen damit?



Was genau meinst Du denn ???:L

Den Zugriff darauf ???:L
Dafür gäbe es div. Libs!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## lazibozo53 (7. Jan 2014)

Danke Klaus,

ja ich meine den Zugriff darauf. Also ist das machbar?


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Jan 2014)

Moin,

also, da gibt es einiges ;-)

Hier einige Links:
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/39976-serielle-schnittstelle-ansprechen.html
Serielle Schnittstelle ansprechen @ Java - tutorials.de: Tutorial, Forum, Anleitung & Hilfe
Mit Java Serielle und Paralelle Schnittstelle ansprechen .... @ Java - tutorials.de: Tutorial, Forum, Anleitung & Hilfe

Ich selbst nutzt hier in der Firma SerialIO (https://serialio.com/)

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## lazibozo53 (7. Jan 2014)

okay vielen Dank!


----------

